# LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar 2012

*LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF​*Auf den Seiten des Vereines Muldenfischer e.V. aus Sachsen wurde ein Dokument des LVSA veröffentlicht, das wohl der Beruhigung der Angler bei einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF dienen soll.

Ein langer Brief mit vielen sich wiederholenden - in unseren Augen falschen - Argumenten.
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Sachverhalt_Fusion_Text1211.pdf

Daher wollen wir hier einige aufgreifen und kommentieren:

Schon die Überschrift ist in unseren Augen falsch:


> Sachverhaltsdarstellung des Präsidiums des LVSA zur *Vereinigung *von DAV und VDSF


Mit vorliegenden Entwürfen von Satzung und Verschmelztungsvertrag ist klar, dass es eben nicht um eine "Vereinigung" der Dachverbände geht, sondern dass der DAV in den VDSF mit nachfolgender Namensänderung übernommen werden soll.



> 2. Optionale Anmerkung / Separate Frage: Es drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass die Verschmelzung primär deshalb forciert wird, damit einzelne Landesverbände (z.B. Bayern / Brandenburg) nicht aus ihren Dachverbänden austreten und separate neue Verbände gründen. Welchen Nutzen hätte dann die Vereinigung von VDSF und DAV, wenn diese Austritte trotz der Fusion erfolgen? Auch der LVSA behält sich das Recht auf Austritt vor, sofern kein Konsens z.B. in Sachen Gewässerfond erzielt wird. *Es erscheint so, als ob ein sehr fragiles Konstrukt geschaffen werden soll, das noch keine gemeinsame Philosophie besitzt*.


Genauso ist das und genau das ist auch das, was wir immer bemängeln.
Die nachfolgend gezogenen Schlüsse des LVSA sind allerdings nach wie vor in unseren Augen falsch.



> Sollte es zu einer Zersplitterung der Verbände kommen, so sind derzeitige Verträge, u.a. auch der Gewässerfonds und das Bestehen des DAV gefährdet.


Im weiteren wird immer wieder darauf eingegangen, wie selbständig die Landesverbände sind, hier wird Angst geschürt, dass bei einer Nichtübernahme des DAV in den VDSF die Gewässerpools gefährdet wären - Es kann ja aber nur eines stimmen.

Bei einer Vereinigung unter dem Dach des VDSF mit Namensänderung in DAFV sind die Pools jedenfalls konkreter gefährdet als mit der jetzigen Situation.



> Zudem ist es wahrscheinlich, dass der neue Verband auch in Sachsen früher oder später einen eigenen Landesverband installieren würde. Dies würde bedeuten, dass wir uns schon jetzt auf eine Konkurrenzsituation in Sachsen einstellen müssten. Gewässerneuanpachtungen oder Weiterverpachtungen würden dann einem Preisdruck unterliegen, der sich nachteilig auf die jetzigen Anglerbeiträge in unserem Verband auswirken würde (Preiskämpfe um Gewässer) und zudem würden Gewässer unserer Angler schlichtweg wegfallen.


Hier zeigt sich wieder einmal mehr, dass es den Verbänden nicht um das Angeln oder die Angler insgesamt geht, sondern um ihre ureigenen Pfründe:
Wo ist das Problem, wenn nicht Verbände oder Vereine Gewässer pachten?
Jedes Gewässer wird bewirtschaftet werden, von wem auch immer - und Angler werden Karten bekommen können.

Hier geht es nur darum, dass die Macht über die Gewässer den Verbänden erhalten bleibt - Und das bei einem Organisatsionsgrad der am Angeln interessierten Menschen in  beiden Verbänden *von unter 20%...*



> Der Bundesverband hat nicht die Aufgabe Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Arbeit vor Ort, anderenfalls würden Verbände des VDSF wie Mecklenburg (mit Gewässerfonds) und Bayern (einzelne bewirtschaftende Vereine) nicht schon seit Jahren unter einem Dach funktionieren.


M-V war schon immer ein Sonderfall, nachdem sich nach der Wende der dortige DAV vom VDSF einpacken lies.

Noch heute wissen viele organisierte Angler in M-V nicht, dass sie nicht mehr dem DAV angehören.

Eine Änderung in Richtung der anglerfeindlichen Strukturen laut VDSF würde wohl sehr schnell eine Rückbesinnung der Angler in M-V in Richtung DAV auslösen, was der VDSF natürlich vermeiden will und deshalb den Landesverband in M-V gewähren lässt.

*Nach einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF wäre diese Rücksichtnahme seitens des VDSF nicht mehr notwendig *und damit ist dann auch damit zu rechnen, dass die restriktiven  VDSF-Regularien auch in M-V und natürlich anderen bisherigen DAV-dominierten Ländern Stück für Stück eingeführt werden.



> 3. Welche konkreten Vorteile ergeben sich aus Sicht des Vereinsmitglieds dadurch, dass VDSF und DAV gemeinsam als Groß/Dachverband auftreten (regional, national, EU-weit)?
> - Verbesserung und Unterstützung der Lobbyarbeit für die Angler
> 
> - EU- und bundesweit wird eine gemeinsame Sprache gesprochen (ein Sprachrohr des Bundesverbandes)
> ...


*Zuerst einmal ganz klar:*
Wären sich die Vebände (Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV ) nur einigermaßen einig, bräuchte es zu all den aufgeführten Punkten keinen gemeinsamen Dachverband, dann könnten sie das schon heute gegenüber Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft alles schon mit einer Stimme einbringen und durchsetzen.

Davon ab zu den einzelnen Punkten:
*Verbesserung und Unterstützung der Lobbyarbeit für die Angler*
Da VDSF und DAV eine komplett unterschiedliche Philosophie haben (ganz kurz auf den Punkt gebracht: VDSF: Angeln nur zur menschlichen Ernährung, DAV: Angeln um des Angeln willen) MUSS man als Angler doch zuerst einmal wissen, welche dieser Philosophien dann von einem gemeinsamen Verband als Lobbyarbeit vertreten werden soll.

Wird es die des VDSF, muss man als Angler schlicht mit immer weiteren unsinnigen Einschränkungen rechnen.

*- EU- und bundesweit wird eine gemeinsame Sprache gesprochen (ein Sprachrohr des Bundesverbandes)*
Da sich weder Bundes- noch Landesverbände einig sind, was sollen sie dann als gemeinsames Sprachrohr vertreten?
Und wären sie sich einig, bräuchte es keine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF, dann könnten sie heute schon die gleiche Politik sowohl in Berlin wie in Brüssel mit einer Stimme vertreten.

*- Erweiterung der Verträge (z.B. Gewässerfonds mit Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) zwischen den Landes- und Regionalverbänden unter einem gemeinsamen Dach*
Angeblich droht doch bei einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF keine Gefahr für Gewässerpools, weil das alles Sache der Landesverbände wäre - Dann könnten solche Verträge schon heute ohne Einbindung der Bundesverbände (ob mit übernommenem DAV oder mit zwei Verbänden) geschlossen werden.

Entweder stimmt also das Argument nicht, dass bei einer Übernahme keine Gefahr droht, oder die Landesverbände sind eben doch nicht so stark, wie sie immer kundtun..

*- Nutzung gemeinsamer Synergien zur Optimierung und Bündelung der Energie gegen Angelgegner
- Gemeinsame Stellungnahmen der Länder (alle Bundesländer abgestimmt) EINES Bundesverbandes bei angelfeindlichen Regelungen
*
Solange die größten Angelgegner in den eigenen Verbänden sitzen und sich die Verbände/Funktionäre nicht darauf einigen können, gesetzliche Restriktionen in den einzelnen Bundesländern an Hand bestehender Gesetzgebung in den einzelnen Landern abzuschaffen und das zu vereinheitlichen, solange sind diese in keinster Weise auch nur ansatzweise in der Lage, gemeinsam gegen "Angelgegner" von außen vorzugehen.



> 5. Wie können zwei unterschiedliche und z. T. gegensätzliche Philosophien in Bezug auf die praktische Ausübung des Angelsports (DAV und VDSF) in einem gemeinsamen Dachverband gelebt werden? Es wird mittelfristig (bis 2017) doch eine gemeinsame Verbandsphilosophie entwickelt werden müssen? Wann passiert dies? Bereits mit der jetzigen Abstimmung zu Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag? Dann müssten doch nicht nur allgemeine und verbandspolitische Regelungen sondern vielmehr praktische Ausführungsdetails eingebracht und zugelassen werden (z.B. Ehrenkodex, Bestand Gewässerfond, Zurücksetzen oder Verwertung von Fischen, Setzkescher, ….). Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, zuerst die gemeinsame Philosophie zu definieren und dann zu fusionieren?


Uneingeschränkt ja! 
Das ist genau das, was viele Angler immer wieder fordern!
Doch warum wird das nicht getan?


*Und nun fängt die Träumerei an:*


> Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. und der Anglerverband „Elbflorenz“ Dresden e.V. sprechen sich für die Vereinfachung und Förderung der Angelfischerei aus *und werden stets dafür eintreten*, das Angeln auch in Zukunft möglichst unter einfachen Bedingungen und unter einem gemeinsamen Dach im Gewässerfonds auszuführen. Hierbei sind die Ziele der Satzungen dieser beiden Verbände maßgeblich, auch unter dem Dach eines neuen Bundesverbandes. Die Ausführung des praktischen Angelsportes hat nichts mit dem Dach des Bundesverbandes gemein, sondern wird stets nach Landesgesetzeslage ausgeführt. Die Regelungen über catch & release ist teilweise über das Tierschutzgesetz geregelt und schon jetzt herrschen hierüber bundesweit, egal unter welchem Verbandsdach, unterschiedliche Auffassungen, ohne dass diese über den jeweiligen Bundesverband gesteuert werden können. Das Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangelverbote oder sonstige nachteilige Regelungen für den Angler im jeweiligen Bundesland haben nichts mit dem Bundesverband zu tun, sondern diese werden durch die jeweiligen Landesgesetzeslagen erlassen, wo der LVSA und der AVE jedoch in Sachsen auch in Zukunft das Mitwirkungsrecht haben und nicht der Bundesverband.


Wie denn, wenn in dem gemeinsamen Bundesverband die jetzige VDSF-Doktrin Bestand haben sollte, dass man nur zur menschlichen Ernährung angeln darf.
Und wenn sich der sächsische Landesverband in einem gemeinsamen Bundesverband dieser Doktrin unterwirft (welche nie die des DAV war), *MUSS * dann nachfolgend auch in Sachsen eine dementsprechende Politik gemacht werden.

Was am Ende sowohl in Setzkescherverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc. zwangsweise münden wird, wie heute schon in vielen VDSF-Verbänden zu sehen ist.

Davon zu träumen, dass der Landesverband Sachsn gegen die restriktiven VDSF-Verbände in Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Saarland ankommen oder bei denen etwas verändern kann, diese Vorstellung kann man doch anhand jahrzehntelanger Erfahgrungen nur als Realitätsverlust bezeichnen - Gerade erst haben sich die Verbände in B-W gegen politische Unterstützung in den Regierungsparteien wieder dagegen entschieden, das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot zu kippen.



> Fazit: Mehrere unterschiedliche Philosophien werden schon jetzt in beiden Verbänden erfolgreich gelebt. Dies ist ohnehin auch weiterhin möglich, da die Kompetenzen der Verbandsstrukturen auf Bundes-, Landes- , Regionalverbands- und Vereinsebene klar verteilt sind und durch die juristische Eigenständigkeit keiner unter Zwang steht, etwas zu tun, was von der Masse nicht getragen wird.


Und nochmal:
*DAS IST SCHLICHT FALSCH!!*
Wer sich unter dem Dach des VDSF mit seiner Doktrin versammelt, dass man nur zur menschlichen Ernährung angeln darf, hat dies dann als Verbandsmitglied auch in seinem Land umszusetzen!!



> Durch die Situation, dass ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband bis 2017 bereits 5 Jahre zusammengewachsen ist und bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch ein erster Austausch im Präsidium stattfinden wird, wird sich einiges verändern. Interessen seitens des DAV und des VDSF gibt es höchstens noch in den Köpfen.


Und wieder muss man darauf hinweisen, dass es eben im angelpolitischen Ansatz einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied gibt zwischen VDSF und DAV (menschliche Ernährung).
Das scheint hier aber weiterhin einfach ignoriert zu werden.

Dabei wäre auch hier die Lösung einfach:
*Warum wird keine Klausel eingebracht, dass alle Landesverbände wie heute bestehen bleiben und im Falle eines Falles die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF wieder rückgängig gemacht werden kann?*

*Nur ein solcher Druck kann verhindern, dass die restriktive VDSF-Doktrin bundesweit kommt!!*



> Es ist höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass wenn es um das Angeln geht, der VDSF-Part angelfeindlich und der DAV-Part angelfreundlich entscheiden.


Genau das beweisen die VDSF Verbände in Bund und vielen Ländern aber seit Jahrzehnten, das sie eben anglerfeindlich und restriktiv handeln - wenn man das nicht sehen will, muss man eben weiter ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte zur Schlachtbank des VDSF rennen.



Gerade bei dieser Argumentation des LVSA fällt eines auf:
Auch dieser Landesverband will damit das Versprechen, dass vom Bundesverband in Person seines Präsidenten gegeben wurde, zu Gunsten einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF aufgeben:
1.: 


> Es gibt nur eine gleichberechtigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe


*Fakt an Hand vorgelegter Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag:
Es ist eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF *

2.:


> Verhandlungen werden ohne Zeitdruck geführt


*Fakt:
Der DAV hat sich von der Initiative "Pro DAFV" und dem VDSF zu einem Zeitplan drängen lassen, der keine umfassende Information und vor allem keine Diskussion unter de nAnglern zulässt*

3.: 


> Es wird nur eine Fusion geben, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgeschrieben sind.


*Fakt:
Weder im Entwurf der Satzung noch des Veschmelzungsvertrages oder in einem sonstigen Dokument sind auch nur ansatzweise angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt.*


*Hier wird in meinen Augen nur versucht, die Angler weiter zu täuschen, ihnen die Notwendigkeit eines gemeinsamen Verbandes auch OHNE gemeinsame angelpoltische Grundlage nahezubringen - sei es bewusst oder weil man es als Verband/Funktionär nicht selber begreift....*

Nach wie vor bin auch ich für einen gemeinsamen, starken Bundesverband.

Dazu müssen für mich aber zwangsweise vorher folgende Punkte nicht nur geklärt, sondern eben auch verpflichtend festgeschrieben sein:
1.:
Eine Definition, was der gemeinsamer Verband unter Angeln versteht - ob  Angeln mehr ist als nur zur menschlichen Ernährung erlaubt, wie es der VDSF ja bis heute vertritt. 

2.:
Ein festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte wie vom DAV versprochen, in welcher Art und Weise auch immer, aber verbindlich!

3.:
Ein gemeinsamer Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen in den Ländern.

4.:
Eine Satzung mit Kontroll- und Mitwirkungsrechten auch für die Angler und nicht wie vorgelegt eine rein aufs Präsidium ausgelegte Satzung mit unkontrollierter und unkontrollierbarer Machtfülle.

5.:
Eine Offenlegung von Geldströmen und Geschäften im Namen des Verbandes (Stichwort VDSF-GmbH).

6.:
Beibehaltung der jetzt bestehenden Landesverbände, um im Falle dessen, dass sich die restriktive Politik des VDSF durchsetzt, die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF wieder rückabgewickelt werden kann.


Dies alles sollte ja unproblematisch in den Verhandlungen vom DAV eingebracht und durchgesetzt werden können, wenn man meint, so viel Gemeinsames mit dem VDSF zu haben.

Kann man diese jedoch nicht durchsetzen, sollte sich jeder im DAV, ob in Bundes-, Landes- oder Regionbalverbänden wie auch in jedem Verein fragen, warum das der VDSF nicht unterschreiben will..

*Doch nur nicht, weil eben der VDSF eine grundsätzlich andere Politik verfolgt und mit der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF nur den lästigen "Konkurrenten" loswerden will.*

Und damit auch die in der Praxis bewiesenen Möglichkeiten, dass man mit vernünftiger Lobbyarbeit in den Ländern auch gesetzliche Restriktionen verhindern und abschaffen kann, wie es verschiedene DAV-Verbände immer wieder bewiesen haben.

Wer als DAVler - ob in Funktion, als Delegierter oder Angler davon träumt - seine liberalen angelpolitischen Vorstellungen in einem gemeinsamen Verband mit dem VDSF einbringen oder gar durchsetzen könnte, sollte einmal über die Einnahme von Psychopharmaka nachdenken...


Oder nochmal ganz einfach:


> *Entweder es gibt eine gemeinsame angelpolitische Linie der Verbände, dann kann man das als VDSF auch alles unterschreiben und dann macht eine Fusion auch Sinn.
> 
> Oder es gibt keine gemeinsame Linie, dann wird und kann der VDSF nichts unterschreiben, da es dann nur das Ziel des VDSF ist, den lästigen Konkurrenten auszuschalten.
> 
> ...





Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie denn, wenn in dem gemeinsamen Bundesverband die jetzige VDSF-Doktrin Bestand haben sollte, dass man nur zur menschlichen Ernährung angeln darf.


 
Wie oft willst Du dies Unwahrheit denn hier noch verbreiten? Die Tatsache, dass Spaßangeln in Deutschland gesetzeswidrig ist, ergibt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz und nicht aus den Festlegungen des VDSF.

Einfach mal sachlich bleiben. Es gibt genug, was man dem VDSF vorwerfen kann, nicht aber die Problematik der Gesetzeswidrigkeit von vorsätzlichem C&R.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



> Wie oft willst Du dies Unwahrheit denn hier noch verbreiten? Die Tatsache, dass Spaßangeln in Deutschland gesetzeswidrig ist, ergibt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz und nicht aus den Festlegungen des VDSF.


Und nochmal für Dich:
*Das stimmt so schlicht nicht und diese Unwahrheit wird immer wieder von VDSFlern verbreitet.*

Die menschliche Ernährung als sinnvoller, anerkannter Grund laut TSG ist von den Tierschützern mit dem VDSF zusammen als *BISHER EIN GRUND* erarbeitet worden - *und für den VDSF leider auch als EINZIGER!!!!*

Das waren in den 90ern der VDSF-Bund und die Tierschutzreferenten der Länder und das ist für alle VDSF-Verbände bis heute noch verbindlich und so auf den VDSF-Bund-Seiten zu lesen!

Es gibt aber noch viele weitere gute Gründe, siehe auch Veröffentlichungen des DAV. 

Man *MUSS* und *SOLLTE* die weiteren Gründe eben aber auch als Verband durchsetzen oder zumindest an der Durchsetzung arbeiten, statt den Tierschützern wie der VDSF immer wieder recht zu geben - und das oft genug ohne Not im Voraus!!!!

*Im Gesetz steht, dass es einen vernünftigen Grund geben muss!
Nicht aber, was alles vernünftige Gründe sein können!!!*

Wir sollten als Angler Anglerverbände und Funktionäre bezahlen, die das begreifen können und dann auch was für Angler tun.. 

Und nicht VDSFler, welche schon im Vorfeld vor den Tierschützern einknicken!!

*Genau darum geht es ja, eine solche Doktrin wie jetzt im VDSF bei einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF zu verhindern und weitehin eine anglerfreundliche Alternative statt nur den tierschutzhörigen VDSF zu haben!!*


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wie oft willst Du dies Unwahrheit denn hier noch verbreiten? Die Tatsache, dass Spaßangeln in Deutschland gesetzeswidrig ist, ergibt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz und nicht aus den Festlegungen des VDSF.
> 
> Einfach mal sachlich bleiben. Es gibt genug, was man dem VDSF vorwerfen kann, nicht aber die Problematik der Gesetzeswidrigkeit von vorsätzlichem C&R.



Warum bringst Du immer die C&R Keule, wenn es um die Frage geht, ob Angeln ausschließlich zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbes erlaubt sein soll?

Da hängt doch viel mehr dran, als das tumbe C&R. Auch und vor allem die selektive Entnahme, die sicher von der überwiegenden Mehrheit praktiziert wird, ist damit in ernsthafter Gefahr.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal für Dich:
> *Das stimmt so schlicht nicht und diese Unwahrheit wird immer wieder von VDSFlern verbreitet.*
> 
> Die menschliche Ernährung als sinnvoller, anerkannter Grund laut TSG ist von den Tierschützern mit dem VDSF zusammen als *BISHER EIN GRUND* erarbeitet worden - *und für den VDSF leider auch als EINZIGER!!!!*
> ...


 

Och nööö, wer hier Recht oder Unrecht hat, das lasse ich einmal dahingestellt.

Auf jeden Fall hast Du auch nicht ausschlieslich Recht.

Für den VDSF ist der vernünftige Grund nicht ausschließlich darin gegeben, den Fang dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen. Man darf gemäß VDSF Fische genau so zurücksetzen, wie beim DAV.

Nur das echte C&R (Fische zum Spaß Fangen, ohne überhaupt eine Entnahmeabsicht), das ist das einzige, was der VDSF nicht unterstützt, der DAV aber auch nicht....

Echt peinlich, was für sachlich falsche Parolen Du hier ständig verbreitest.#d


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Wirklich sehr nett.

Aber Leider wieder am Thema vorbei. 

Der Bundesverband braucht keinen Einfluss auf Gesetze nehmen. Warum auch? Viel zu schwer! Ne, der sitzt doch am Tisch wenn die neue Gewässerordnung geschrieben wird. Das reicht doch!

Haha, man will sich verbessern bei der Lobbyarbeit. Und dafür werden dann die alten Strukturen verwendet, die schon jetzt zeigen, wie unzulänglich sie sind.

Einerseits sagt man, der Gewässerfonds könnte zerbrechen, andererseits besteht man darauf, dass die Vereinbarungen der Landesverbände unabhängig sind. Ja was den nun? Es geht nur eins. 

Und mit 2017 ist man ja auch sehr optimistisch. Man glaubt wirklich, dass man da noch was zu sagen hat. Einfach utopische Vorstellungen. Im Gegenteil, die sächsischen Delegierten brauchen sich ab dann überhaupt keine Mühe mehr zu machen an der JHV teilzunehmen. Dem Haushaltsplan können sie auch von zu Hause zustimmen. Mehr dürfen sie eh nicht. 

Eine Verbandsphilosophie. Ja es wird eine geben. Allerdings die vom übernehmenden Verband. Damit dürfte ja dann alles gesagt sein. Lasst die Verbote kommen. Noch mal ganz deutlich, der VDSF behält sich Angelverbote vor für den Fall das Naturschutz sein muss.

Auch hat man schöne Vorteile Gefunden. Wo kommen die bloß her? Naja, ist bloß fraglich wie man die umsetzen will. Das könnte man alles auch mit 2 Verbänden erreichen. Und auf teure, unnütze Auftritte bei der Grünen Woche können wir verzichten. Dafür brauchen wir den VDSF nicht.

Und autark ist nach der neuen Satzung weder der LVSA noch die  angeschlossenen Verbände! Da muss man einfach mal in den Satzungsentwurf  schauen! Da steht ganz klar, der BV kann sich zu allen Dingen, der  unmittelbaren und mittelbaren Mitglieder selbst einladen. Eine  Frechheit!


Der LVSA hat leider immer noch nicht erkannt, dass er im neuen Verband nichts zu sagen haben wird. Dafür wird man ihm alles sagen! Wie sagten einmal Leute, man sollte das schlimmste annehmen und das beste hoffen. Warum wird  dann nicht damit kalkuliert? Warum wird nicht davon ausgegangen, dass der Bundesverband sich eklatant in den LVSA und die Regionalverbände einmischt? Man nimmt dies schlicht hin. Ohne irgendwelche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen. Nein man akzeptiert auch die Satzung, in dem Wissen das es dann zu einer Diktatur des Präsidenten kommt. Nur die Hauptversammlung kann höchstes Gremium sein, nicht der Präsident. Der ist das aller kleinste Licht! Und nur die HV legt fest! Aber selbst das würde nicht helfen. Da in den HV´s kaum einer Sitzt der den Mut hat auch konträre Meinungen zu vertreten. Und wenn der Präsident dazu noch in der Eröffnungsrede die Richtung vorgibt kann man sich auch das sparen. Das lernt man schon in der ersten Stunde Teamentwicklung.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch und vor allem die selektive Entnahme, die sicher von der überwiegenden Mehrheit praktiziert wird, ist damit in ernsthafter Gefahr.


 

Nein, denn das darf man ohne Probleme auch im VDSF, somit ist da überhaupt nichts in Gefahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

@ Dorschgreifer:
http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/schutz.html


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angelfischerei hat zum Ziel, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen.


Ich habe nicht das Ziel, zu angeln um Fische zu essen. Ich gehe angeln, und nehme im Erfolgsfalle gerne einen *passenden* Fisch mit zum essen.



			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.


Nicht mit dem Fang, sondern mit dem Töten eines Fisches MUSS eine sinnvolle Verwertung laut Gesetz gegeben sein.



			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Fische sind Lebensmittel


Für mich sind Fische zuerst mal Lebewesen..



			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> *Einstimmig* verabschiedet auf der Sitzung des Verbandsausschusses in Veitshöchheim am 16. Oktober 1998


Kein Kommentar........

Wenn das der VDSF auch so sehen würde wie Du, Dorschgreifer, dann wäre es doch auch kein Problem, das alles anders als da oben einstimmig vom VDSF beschlossen mit verbindlich festzuschreiben bei einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Aber genau dagegen wehrt sich der VDSF ja mit Vehemenz - warum wohl?

Daher bleibe ich dabei:


> *Entweder es gibt eine gemeinsame angelpolitische Linie der Verbände, dann kann man das als VDSF auch alles unterschreiben und dann macht eine Fusion auch Sinn.
> 
> Oder es gibt keine gemeinsame Linie, dann wird und kann der VDSF nichts unterschreiben, da es dann nur das Ziel des VDSF ist, den lästigen Konkurrenten auszuschalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Nun lasst dem Mann aus dem Norden doch seine Illusionen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ dorschgreifer:
> http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/schutz.html


 


> *VDSF*
> A. Nach § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes darf niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.
> Die Angelfischerei *hat zum Ziel*, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, die Fischbestände zu hegen.
> *Die Verwertung gefangener Fische zum Verzehr ist stets ein vernünftiger Grund* im Sinne des § 1 Tierschutzgesetz, *ein weiterer vernünftiger Grund sind Maßnahmen zur Hege der Fischbestände*.


 


> *VDSF*
> Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch and release). Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.


 


> *VDSF*
> Ein Zurücksetzen kommt auch in Betracht, wenn es das Hegeziel erfordert.


 
Ich finde da nicht das geringste böse dran, Du natürlich alles, das ist aber Dein persönliches Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Im Gegensatz zu Dir sehe ich eben, was viele VDSF-Landesverbände auf Grund dieser Doktrin des VDSF schon angerichtet haben.

Das was Du zitiert hast, dient schlicht der Beruhigung der Angler im VDSF, um diese weiterhin über die zwangsweise Mitgliedschaft über die Vereine abzocken zu können.

*Die Angelfischerei hat eben nicht und niemals das Ziel, wie vom VDSF postuliert, Fische der Ernährung zuzuführen. *

Angeln ist in ökologischer, ölonomischer und sozialer Hinsicht so wertvoll, dass Angeln als solches schon einen vernüjnftigen Grund im Sinne des TSG darstellt bzw. bei richtiger Argumentation der Verbände darstellen kann oder könnte.

Das wird auch klar, wenn man sieht wie bei Berufsfischen etc. argumentiert wird, da diese Fische ganz anders behandeln dürfen als Angler.
Und das NUR aus dem Argument heraus, dass wegen der Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit Fisch hier das TSG nicht anwendbar sei wie bei Anglern - dann aber erst recht nicht beim Angeln mit viel mehr Vorteilen für die Gesellschaft und den Staat und die Umwelt!

Und selbstverständloich kommt ein zurücksetzen nicht nur aus Hegegründen in Betracht - laut TSG *DARF* ich nur dann einen Fisch töten, wenn ich diesen auch sinnvoll individuell verwerten kann - das sehen sogar die nicht als Anglerfreunde verschrienen Grünen so.

Nur eben die "Anglerfreunde" aus dem VDSF nicht.

*Und nochmal:*
Wenn das der VDSF so sehen würde wie Du (und ich glaube Dir persönlich auch, dass Du das so siehst!), warum wird das dann bei der geplanten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF nicht verbindlich festgeschrieben wie von mir geschildert?

Dass eben nicht die Verwertung des Fisches Ziel des Angelns ist!
Sondern auf die vielfältigen ökologischen, ökonomischen und sozialen Vorteile als Grund hingewiesen, mit der zusätzlichen Möglichkeit, einen gefangenen Fisch auch zu verwerten?

Dass in allen Bundesländern von allen Verbänden und Gliederungen darauf hingewirkt werden muss, die jetzt schon bestetehenden anglerfreundlicheren Gesetze und Regeleungen, die jetzt bereits in den Ländern bestehen, auch in den anderen Bundesländern versuchen durchzusetzen?

Beim Setzkescher, beim Wertungsangeln, beim Nachtangeln, beim zurücksetzen, etc.?

Wenn der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden dies also so sehen würde wie Du, warum wird das dann nicht einfach so festgeschrieben bei der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF?

Weil die das wohl anders sehen im VDSF, nehme ich mal stark an..........

Sonst könnte es ja kein Problem sein und damit dan auch der größte inhaltliche Dissens zwischen den Verbänden im Vorfeld beseitigt sein. 

Dagegen genau sträubt sich aber eben der VDSF.

Nochmal, es tut mir wirklich leid für die Wiederholung, aber scheinbar brauchen einige das um es irgendwann zu begreifen:
*Entweder es gibt eine gemeinsame angelpolitische Linie der Verbände, dann kann man das als VDSF auch alles unterschreiben und dann macht eine Fusion auch Sinn.

Oder es gibt keine gemeinsame Linie, dann wird und kann der VDSF nichts unterschreiben, da es dann nur das Ziel des VDSF ist, den lästigen Konkurrenten auszuschalten.

Dann macht eine Fusion nicht nur keinen Sinn, dann ist sie für Angler mehr als gefährlich!!!*


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wie oft willst Du dies Unwahrheit denn hier noch verbreiten? *Die Tatsache, dass Spaßangeln in Deutschland gesetzeswidrig ist, ergibt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz *und nicht aus den Festlegungen des VDSF.


Genau *das* ist eben die Unwahrheit bzw. Lüge, die vom VDSF immer wieder als Vorwand genommen wird, um in der C&R-Diskussion die komplett konträre Position zu ergreifen. Zu einer offiziellen Verlautbarung, in der eine gezielte selektive Entnahme, wie sie der Großteil der Angler bei uns praktiziert, unterstützt wird, scheint man beim VDSF nunmal nicht fähig zu sein.
Und steht damit sogar auf einer Position, die selbst von den eigenen Landesverbänden untergraben wird, wenn es darum geht, pragmatisch im Sinne der Angler zu agieren. Siehe hier: 
Pressemitteilung des LFV zum Angelverbot im Dortmunder Hafen, Zitat daraus (entscheidende Stellen eingefärbt):


> Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern erfüllt die gesetzliche Hegepflicht und besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert sowie soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen. Insbesondere die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen genießt hohe Anerkennung und führt zu einer gesunden geistigen und körperlichen Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Angler investieren sehr viel Zeit und Geld in den Fischartenschutz und die Revitalisierung von Gewässerlebensräumen. Sie nehmen damit eine wichtige öffentliche und gesellschaftlich bedeutsame Aufgabe wahr.
> Angler dürfen gefangene Fische nicht veräußern und bringen die Fische daher nicht in den Verkehr. Jeder Angler kann über den Verzehr des Fisches selber entscheiden und den Wert des grundsätzlich gesunden Nahrungsmittels Fisch und die potentielle Gesundheitsgefährdung aufgrund von PCB-Belastung abwägen. Dazu wird der LFV alle bekannten Fakten auf der Homepage veröffentlichen.



Warum nur fällt es dem VDSF so schwer, sich genau dies auf die Fahnen zu schreiben?
Das sehr häufig als Antwort dienende Scheinnargument, dass man damit nicht als Naturschutzverband anerkannt werden würde, ist la durch den LFV Westfalen und Lippe deutlich widerlegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



> Warum nur fällt es dem VDSF so schwer, sich genau dies auf die Fahnen zu schreiben?


Ganz einfach:
Weil es nicht um Angler oder das Angeln geht, sondern um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten.......

Und leider, wie man an den entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen des DAV in letzter Zeit zur Übernahme sieht, begibt sich der DAV mit seinen Gliederungen nun auch mit Volldampf auf diesen Weg des VDSF!! 
Statt dass er seine eigenen angelpolitischen Grundsätze wenigstens versucht durchzusetzen - und im anderen Falle sich eben nicht übernmehmen lässt.

Eben um zu vermeiden, dass dann nur noch die VDSF - Doktrin des Verzehrs der Fische als einzigem Grund zum Angeln besteht ohne Alternative wie heute!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Ich finde die Brisanz in den verlinkten Schreiben viel zu wichtig, als das wir uns hier über C&R streiten.

Dafür haben wir einen eigenen Thread.

Vielmehr sollte unser Augenmerk der Blauäugigkeit so mancher Passagen in dem Schreiben gelten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und selbstverständloich kommt ein zurücksetzen nicht nur aus Hegegründen in Betracht - laut TSG *DARF* ich nur dann einen Fisch töten, wenn ich diesen auch sinnvoll individuell verwerten kann - das sehen sogar die nicht als Anglerfreunde verschrienen Grünen so.


 
So ist das richtig.




> Nur eben die "Anglerfreunde" aus dem VDSF nicht.


 
Das stimmt so pauschal nun wiederum überhaupt nicht.



> Wenn der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden dies also so sehen würde wie Du, warum wird das dann nicht einfach so festgeschrieben bei der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF?


 
Ganz einfach, weil das nicht den geringsten Sinn macht, etwas festzuschreiben, was 16 Gesetze unterschiedlich regeln. 

Das können höchstens Landesverbände festschreiben, aber kein Bundesverband.

Anders wäre es, wen es ein Bundesgesetz geben würde, das für alle gilt, dann wäre ich bei Dir.



> Beim Setzkescher, beim Wertungsangeln, beim Nachtangeln, beim zurücksetzen, etc.?


 
Gerade beim Setzkescher hat SH gerade bewiesen, dass es durchaus auch wieder in die andere Richtung gehen kann.

Und auch gezeigt wurde in SH, dass selbst die Landesverbände nicht verhindern können, das Verschlechterungen für auswertige Angler durch den Gesetzgeber kommen.

Man kann sich ganz einfach auf den Kopf stellen, Verbände machen keine Gesetze und können sie auch nicht ändern, sie werden lediglich gehört. Ob man dem dann folgt, da hat kein Verband mehr einen Einfluss drauf.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal für Dich:
> *Das stimmt so schlicht nicht und diese Unwahrheit wird immer wieder von VDSFlern verbreitet.*
> 
> Die menschliche Ernährung als sinnvoller, anerkannter Grund laut TSG ist von den Tierschützern mit dem VDSF zusammen als *BISHER EIN GRUND* erarbeitet worden - *und für den VDSF leider auch als EINZIGER!!!!*


 
Dann mal Butter bei die Fische. Welche weitere Gründe für das Angeln, also den Fang von Fischen, sollten außer dem Zweck der Ernährung und Hegeaspekten (die auch immer auf Tötung der Fische herauslaufen, abgesehen von Gemeinschaftsangeln zum Zwecke des Umsetzens) vom VDSF aufgenommen werden?


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Die Brisanz liegt darin, dass sich bei einigen Vertretern die Meinung nach dem Fischereitag in Dresden  grundlegend geändert hat. Von vormals freundlich skeptisch/abwartend bis ablehnend zu vollsten Zustimmung. Ja man begrüßt gar die Übernahme als längst überfälligen und notwendigen Schritt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



> Ganz einfach, weil das nicht den geringsten Sinn macht, etwas festzuschreiben, was 16 Gesetze unterschiedlich regeln.


Nochmal:
Es geht darum festzuschreiben, was der Bundesverband positiv in den einzelnen Ländern für Angler erreichen will - und zwar in jedem Bundesland. Da geht es nicht um den jetzigen Stand, der kann und soll ja gerade verändert werden.

Und dem sollte sich dann jeder Landesverband anschliessen dürfen, der das auch so durchsetzen versuchen will.

Und alle anderen sollen sich zum Teufel scheren.......


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

@krickfan: Lies doch einfach, was da steht:
"Hoher Freizeitwert und soziale Bedeutung"

Das ist doch schonmal was und auch wenn was anderes von irgendwelchen "Tierrechts"spinnern immer wieder so gerne propagiert wird, ergibt sich durch das Tierschutzgesetz keinerlei Handhabe gegen das Angeln mit selektiver Entnahme.


Und @Dorschgreifer:


> Man kann sich ganz einfach auf den Kopf stellen, Verbände machen keine Gesetze und können sie auch nicht ändern, sie werden lediglich gehört. Ob man dem dann folgt, da hat kein Verband mehr einen Einfluss drauf.


Da gebe ich Dir grundsätzlich recht, aber dies steht nicht im Widerspruch zu der Forderung an *alle* Verbände, sich Anglerfreundlichkeit und ein an den Interessen der (Mehrheit der) Angler orientiertes Agieren als strategisches Ziel auf die Fahnen zu schreiben. Und ich gehe jetzt mal, ohne es konkret belegen zu können, davon aus, dass die Mehrheit der Angler nicht _jeden_ gefangenen Fisch töten, mitnehmen und verzehren möchte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil das nicht den geringsten Sinn macht, etwas festzuschreiben, was 16 Gesetze unterschiedlich regeln.
> 
> Das können höchstens Landesverbände festschreiben, aber kein Bundesverband.
> 
> ...



Richtig, sie werden gehört. Entscheidend ist für uns Angler, was die Politiker zu hören bekommen.


Bitte verstehe folgendes:

Bisher haben wir zwei Dachverbände. Diese stehen einander in Konkurrenz. Wenn es dem LF-Hastenichtgesehen irgendwann nicht mehr passt, wass sein VDSF Dachverband macht, dann kann er in den DAV wechseln. Oder umgekehrt.
Das bedingt, dass die Dachverbände Ihren Willen nicht mit allen Mitteln durchetzen können.
Nach der Übernahme fällt diese Konkurrenzsituation weg. Damit fällt aber auch die Notwendigkeit des Dachverbandes weg, entsprechend auf die Landesverbände zuzugehen.
Was soll denn der LF-Hastenichtgesehen in Zukunft machen, wenn er mit der Politik seines Dachverbandes nicht mehr einverstanden ist ? 
Austreten und alleine da stehen ?

Daher ist es absolute Voraussetzung, dass ein zukünftiger Dachverband sich eindeutig, klar und unumstößlich positioniert. Nur so können Anlger und Landesverbandsebenen im Voraus entscheiden, ob sie einer Fusion zustimmen oder nicht.

Geschieht das nicht, oder in nicht ausreichendem Umfang, liefert sich jeder Landesverband auf Gedeih und Verderb der Willkür des neuen Bundesverbandes aus.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und ich gehe jetzt mal, ohne es konkret belegen zu können, davon aus, dass die Mehrheit der Angler nicht _jeden_ gefangenen Fisch töten, mitnehmen und verzehren möchte.


 
Ohne Frage, das sehe ich ganz genau so, das vordert der VDSF aber auch nicht.



> Nochmal:
> Es geht darum festzuschreiben, was der Bundesverband positiv in den einzelnen Ländern für Angler erreichen will - und zwar in jedem Bundesland.


 
Und ganz genau das kann ein Bundesverband nicht. Genau so kann er da auch nicht negativ eingreifen. Ich würde mir das als Landesverband zumindest verbieten.


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ohne Frage, das sehe ich ganz genau so, das vordert der VDSF aber auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Und ganz genau das kann ein Bundesverband nicht. Genau so kann er da auch nicht negativ eingreifen. Ich würde mir das als Landesverband zumindest verbieten.






> *Gewässerordnung des VDSF e.V.
> - Beschluss der Jahreshauptversammlung 1990 in Schliersee.* -
> 
> ...
> ...



So viel dazu.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun, dann erkläre mir den Sinn eines Bundesverbandes, wenn dessen Leitlinien nicht für seine Mitglieder gelten.


 
Ich denke, diese Leitlinien sollten von den Landesverbänden kommen, die ja den Bundesverband bilden. Soetwas kann man nicht von vornherein festschreiben. 




> Was soll denn der LF-Hastenichtgesehen in Zukunft machen, wenn er mit der Politik seines Dachverbandes nicht mehr einverstanden ist ?
> Austreten und alleine da stehen ?


 
Wenn es nach Eurer Meinung geht, dann benötigen wir ja eh keinen Bundesverband, dann würde dieser LV auch alleine dastehen, was wäre daran also so schlimm??? Kann jeder LV doch für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> So viel dazu.


 
Siehst Du, ein Beschluss einer Jahreshauptverhandlung, also ein demokratisch durch Mehrheit getroffener Beschluss, genau die Demokratie, die ihr immer fordert.

Es gibt ja auch keinen Grund, ohne Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln zu gehen, weil dann der vernünftige Grund fehlt.

Trotzdem schreibt der VDSF auch, dass man in Bezug auf die Hegepflicht durchaus nicht jeden Fisch töten muss.

Und dann hat jeder Landesverband, jederzeit die Möglichkeit einen anders lautenden Beschluss fassen zu lassen. Da es ein Beschluss einer JHV ist kann der Bundesverband diesen auch nicht eigenmächtig kippen und irgendetwas anderes wegen einer Fussion festschreiben... Sowas kritisiert ihr ja auch ständig.....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @krickfan: Lies doch einfach, was da steht:
> "Hoher Freizeitwert und soziale Bedeutung"


 
Dieses Statement bezieht sich doch aber auf das organisierte Miteinander der Angler, die geleistete Pflege- und Hegearbeit etc. Das kann man im Prinzip auch zum Schrebergarten-Verein um die Ecke schreiben.

Bitte nicht so lesen, dass Fischentnahme wegen des Freizeitwertes dadurch gerechtfertigt wird. Ich glaube, so ist das Statement nicht gedacht


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Man kann sichs auch immer so drehen wie es passt. Erst steif und fest behaupten der VDSF hat keine Regelungen die in LV´s eingreifen und wenn das dann nicht klappt schieben wir die Demokratie vor.

Wenn es nicht so schlimm wäre müsste man darüber lachen.

Und genau das ist es. Die alten DAV-Verbände haben im neuen VDSF überhaupt nichts zu sagen. Die werden einfach untergepflügt. Die dürfen dann aber solche "tollen" Beschlüsse umsetzen. Den sie sind laut Satzung dazu verpflichtet! Und der BV wird das dann auch vehement durchsetzen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Trotzdem schreibt der VDSF auch, dass man in Bezug auf die Hegepflicht durchaus nicht jeden Fisch töten muss.


 
Genau das unterstellt man aber dem VDSF und das ärgert mich. Selbst in Bayern wird den Leuten in den Fischereilehrgängen erklärt, dass selektive Entnahme die Grundlage für den Erhalt intakter Bestände ist und nicht mit dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz kollidiert. Das passt aber halt nicht ins Weltbild einiger Leute.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

ich weiß ja nicht ob das nicht kollidiert.
wenn in den lehrgängen die selektive entnahme propagiert wird, steht dies schon im widerspruch zum bayrischen fischereigesetz.
und das fischereigesetz ist nun erst mal bindend, egal was in den lehrgängen gesagt wird.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Ich wollt eigentlich nicht mehr, aber naja

Dieses ganze c&r und Diskussion dazu, was man in Bayern darf oder nicht ist ja sicher interessant.
Nur ist das ein Punkt, der in der ganzen Fusionsdiskussion eine Rolle spielt und ich muss damit leben, das Fischereirecht nunmal auf föderalem Prinzip aufbaut , also auch unterschiedlich sein kann.
Das ist aber eben nur ein Punkt! und ich/man kann nicht die ganze Diskussion zur Fusion darauf reduzieren.
Auch wenn das letztlich von meinem eigenem LV stammt ,
als Arbeitgrundlage finde ich das gar nicht so schlecht.
Ganz einfach, weil es schon mal das Für und wieder zusammenfasst und es schon mal zeigt, dass sich da wer Gedanken macht und auch realisiert hat, welche Fragen sich Angler stellen, die sich mit der Materie befasst haben.
Ich kann natürlich alles schlecht reden.#h
Weitermachen.
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Ich denke das Pamphlet ist eher dem Druck der Basis geschuldet. Die wird ja nur unzureichend informiert. Nun versucht man das noch schnell zu retten. Ich glaube auch, dass die meisten Stellungnahmen die beim Verband schon eingegangen sind diese Punkte anschneiden und das sehr negativ.

Also versucht man das fix zu kitten und die Punkte damit auszuräumen. Dann muss man die auch nicht beim Bundesverband einbringen oder gar auf Änderungen bestehen.
Das ist alles wieder nach dem Motto verfasst: "Es wird schon nicht so schlimm kommen.".


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

@Dorschgreifer:
Die Idee, dass die Landesverbände Leitlinien erarbeiten und in den/die Bundesverband/bände einbringen, finde ich richtig gut.
Genau das wäre das ideale Vorgehen in unserer Föderalismus-geprägten Struktur. Und Du hast auch recht damit, dass wir im Grunde keine Bundesverbände bräuchten, sondern dass vernünftig im Sinne der Angler agierende Landesverbände eigentlich eine ausreichende Vertretung der Anglerinteressen darstellen würden und diese dann für die entsprechende landesspezifische Gesetzgebung individuell einsetzen könnten.
Voraussetzungen:
1.) Sie vertreten wirklich die Interessen *aller* Angler (bzw. die Mehrheitsinteressen, dort, wo es Kontroversen gibt, plus die *grundsätzliche* Billigung der Freizügigkeit von Entscheidungen im Rahmen *sinnvoller* Gesetze)
2.) Sie haben und nutzen landesgrenzenübergreifende Kooperationsmöglichkeiten in Eigenverantwortung bzw. sind kompromissbereit, wenn landesübergreifende Entscheidungen oder Regelungen erarbeitet werden müssen.
Dann ging es ganz ohne Bundesverband oder mit einem abgespeckten Gremium von Landesvertretern, dessen Vorsitz jährlich wechselt.
Leider sind wir in der Realität da meilenweit von entfernt.

@krickfan:
Das Statement bezieht sich konkret darauf, dass Angeln mehr ist als reine Nahrungsbeschaffung und ein Angelverbot wegen PCB-verseuchter Fische nicht akzeptabel ist. Es geht eben nicht um pro oder contra C&R, sondern einfach darum, dass mit irgendwelchen Vorschriften die Entscheidungsfreiheit des Anglers immer mehr eingeschränkt wird. Der Angler soll da angeln dürfen, wo er möchte und mit dem gefangenen Fisch machen, was er für richtig hält (und das im Rahmen des TierSG und einiger weniger nötiger (ggf. lokaler) Regelungen).
Wenn Verbände sich dafür einsetzen, dies durch zusätzliche unnötige Regelungen zu verhindern, dann arbeiten sie *gegen* die Angler und damit gegen ihre eigene Sinnhaftigkeit.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es. Die alten DAV-Verbände haben im neuen VDSF überhaupt nichts zu sagen. Die werden einfach untergepflügt. Die dürfen dann aber solche "tollen" Beschlüsse umsetzen. Den sie sind laut Satzung dazu verpflichtet! Und der BV wird das dann auch vehement durchsetzen.


 
Nur komisch, dass es doch einige DAV-Vereine gibt, die in den VDSF eigetreten sind (Umgekehrt natürlich genauso), die hatten da scheinbar keine Probleme mit. Und ich glaube, untergepflügt wird hier niemand. Und Fackt ist auch, jedem Landesverband steht es frei in einem Bundesverband Mitglied zu sein, oder eben nicht, genau so, wie jedem Kreisverband oder Verein. Landesverbände, die diese Fussion nicht brauchen können ja gerne sofort eigenständig werden, vorrausgesetzt, deren Vereine sind mehrheitlich damit einverstanden. Oder trauen sich das einige Landesverbände nicht zu??? Gezwungen wird auf jeden Fall kein einziger Landesverband, Mitglied im DAFV zu werden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Voraussetzungen:
> 1.) Sie vertreten wirklich die Interessen *aller* Angler (bzw. die Mehrheitsinteressen, dort, wo es Kontroversen gibt, plus die *grundsätzliche* Billigung der Freizügigkeit von Entscheidungen im Rahmen *sinnvoller* Gesetze)


 
Da habe ich eine kleine Einschränkung, Angler die nicht organisiert sind haben aus meiner Sicht keinen Anspruch, von einem Verband oder Verein vertreten zu werden, dass kann maximal eine freiwillige Leistung sein. Die sollen gefälligst für sich selbst kämpfen und dabei iher eigene Zeit und Geld investieren, für ihre Sache. Zumal man deren Meinung kaum abfragen kann, weil sie anonym sind.

Ob Bundesverbände genauso wie Landesverbände und Kreisverbände auf Gedeih und Verderb erforderlich sind, das ist eine Frage, die ich nicht beurteilen werde.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> 1.) Sie vertreten wirklich die Interessen *aller* Angler



Warum soll(t)en sie das tun? Ich nehme mal die Zahlen her, mit denen Thomas immer jongliert:

Die Landesverbände vertreten etwa 20% der am angeln interessierten Bürger. Das würde also nach deiner Denke bedeuten, dass sie sich für 80% derer, die am angeln interessiert sind, im schlimmsten Fall den Arsch aufreißen sollen, ohne dafür eine (finanzielle) Gegenleistung zu erhalten?

Oder anders herum: 20% der am angeln interessierten finanzieren die Arbeit der Landesverbände, damit die für die restlichen 80% in die Bresche springen?

Bei aller Liebe aber dafür habe selbst ich kein Verständnis.

*Ein Verein ist zunächst mal und ausschließlich seinen Mitgliedern verpflichtet - sonst niemandem.* Wenn bei der Arbeit des Vereins für die Nichtmitgieder etwas positives abfällt, dann ist das ein Benefit - mehr aber auch nicht.

Geh mal als Nichtmitglied zur IG-Metall und bitte um Beistand bei einer Angelegenheit in deinem Job. Die werden dir was husten. Freundlich zwar aber dennoch ablehnend.

Und die AOK wird dir auch kein neues Brillengestell bezahlen, wenn du dort nicht Mitglied bist.

Die Forderung, die Verbände hätten grundsätzlich für ALLE Angler einzutreten, ist realitätsfremdes Wunschdenken. Mehr nicht. Entschuldigung aber es ist so!

Wenn jemand erwartet, dass ein Verein für ihn aktiv wird, dann soll er bitteschön auch eine entsprechende gegenleistung erbringen - und das am leichtesten mit einem Geldbetrag in Form eines Mitgliedsbeitrages zu leisten. Wer das nicht will ... nunja ...


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Ja, OK, meinetwegen, sofern es möglich ist, als Einzelperson Mitglied zu werden, hätte ich da keinerlei Probleme mit. Dann könnte jeder entscheiden, ob der Verband unterstützenswert ist oder nicht, bzw. der Verband hätte ein Eigeninteresse an populären Entscheidungen und würde noch besser arbeiten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, OK, meinetwegen, sofern es möglich ist, als Einzelperson Mitglied zu werden, hätte ich da keinerlei Probleme mit. Dann könnte jeder entscheiden, ob der Verband unterstützenswert ist oder nicht, bzw. der Verband hätte ein Eigeninteresse an populären Entscheidungen und würde noch besser arbeiten.



Das kann ich unterschreiben.

Wenn das strukturell und organisatorisch machbar ist, dann ist das eine durchaus vertretbare Ansicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, OK, meinetwegen, sofern es möglich ist, als Einzelperson Mitglied zu werden, hätte ich da keinerlei Probleme mit. Dann könnte jeder entscheiden, ob der Verband unterstützenswert ist oder nicht, bzw. der Verband hätte ein Eigeninteresse an populären Entscheidungen und würde noch besser arbeiten.


 
Grundsätzlich mein Zustimmung. Allerdings wird das Satzungsbedingt in den bestehenden Verbänden nicht klappen, dafür müsste es eine Satzungsänderung geben, denen alle Verein mehrheitlich zustimmen müssten......

Am besten wäre, die Einzelangler gründen einen eigenen Verband.


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Das wird es bald auch nicht mehr geben. Denn da will man ja nach der Übernahme austreten. Wahrscheinlich zu Anglerfreundlich aufgestellt und der VDSF hätte weniger zu sagen.

Die Richtung, die im neuen Verband eingeschlagen werden soll wird doch schon vorgezeichnet. Willkommen bei den Angelgegnern. #d


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Das wird es bald auch nicht mehr geben. Denn da will man ja nach der Übernahme austreten. Wahrscheinlich zu Anglerfreundlich aufgestellt und der VDSF hätte weniger zu sagen.


 
Dafür muss man nach der "Überbahme" aber Einigkeit unter den Verbänden haben..... 




> Die Richtung, die im neuen Verband eingeschlagen werden soll wird doch schon vorgezeichnet. Willkommen bei den Angelgegnern. #d


 
Wieso????? Ich sehe das nicht so. Und wie gesagt, Du brauichst ja nicht wechseln, steht Dir doch völlig frei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Ist es nicht interessant, wie sich Ansichten ändern können. Hier am Beispiel des sächsischen Landesverbandes, vom ASV 92 Großpostwitz:
http://www.asv92.de/downloads/075_Rede JHV 08.11.08.pdf

Damals hatte  er definitiv recht - was mag wohl denm Bewusstseinswandel ausgelöst haben?


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wenn jemand erwartet, dass ein Verein für ihn aktiv wird, dann soll er bitteschön auch eine entsprechende gegenleistung erbringen - und das am leichtesten mit einem Geldbetrag in Form eines Mitgliedsbeitrages zu leisten. Wer das nicht will ... nunja ...


 


Hilde schrieb:


> http://www.vfg-bw.org/Ergebnis_Verbandsumfrage_Nachtangeln.htm
> 
> 
> Fazit: Baden-Württembergische Angler sind wie gehabt immer beizeiten zuhause bei Mutti |supergri
> ...


 
Ja Wolkenkrieger wenn das Geld gut angelegt wird bin ich bei dir,aber dies ist zu 80-90% nicht der fall.


Zu BW.
Was hätte man mit all diesen ehrlichen Beiträgen erreichen können,bestimmt 10 Anwälte bestellen....Gewässer kaufen....ne Angel/Jäger Partei gründen(hätte auf einen schlag über 5%)....usw.Aber die Mitglieder vertrauten ja ihren Vorständen und Anhang. 

Wenn das man immer so wäre das Vereine/Vorstände sich für ihre Mitglieder so einsetzen,ja dann würde täglich die Sonne scheinen.

Die denken aber leider nicht dran,dieses zutun (nur wenige tun das wirklich),viel wichtiger ist es anscheinen das zb. die Kiste Bier im Vereinsheim nicht leer wird oder oder oder.

Ich könnte hier einiges zu schreiben was ich real durch mein Amt erlebt habe,aber tue das nicht sonst kommt gleich wieder jemand mit seinem Verein und erzählt wie toll doch alles läuft.

Hinzu kommt ein Boardi hat alle Vereine in BW die es betrifft angeschrieben,2 Vereine/Vorstände haben sich gemeldet der rest schweigt.

Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.

lg
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Hier einige Zitate aus oben verlinktem Bericht des sächsischen Verbandes (ASV 92 Großpostwitz), wo er meiner Ansicht nach heute noch recht hat - warum er seine Ansicht geändert hat, weiss ich nicht..
Und man braucht nur im ersten Posting hier dem Link zu folgen, wie sehr er seine Ansicht geändert hat......

Man kennt ja den Spruch "was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern" eigentlich von Politikern............





> Ich bin der Auffassung und hier spreche ich weniger als Präsident des AVE als vielmehr als dieses Mitglied dieses Verbandes, dass ich im DAV als Angler grundsätzlich gut aufgehoben bin und bei allen Problemen, die in der praktischen, täglichen Gewässernutzung und der Ausübung unseres Hobbys bestehen, mich auch durchaus wohlfühle.
> 
> Insofern besteht für mich grundsätzlich erst einmal keine Veranlassung zur Veränderung – klar nach dem Sprichwort aus dem Fußball „never change a winning team“  oder wie man heute in der Computerbranche sagt „never change a running system“.





> Also muss man sich die Frage stellen, warum und aus welchen Gründen sollen wir unserem Dachverband empfehlen, eine Fusion mit dem VDSF anzustreben.
> Eine Vereinigung, und das sagt einer, der in den letzten Wochen und Monaten in erheblichem Maße von Fusionsgesprächen und deren praktischen Umsetzung geprägt ist, macht nur Sinn, wenn daraus für die Zukunft Stärke und Vorteile für alle Beteiligten entstehen.





> Das heißt, dass wenn wir durch eine Fusion von DAV und VDSF unser Hobby leichter, besser und effizienter ausüben können, hätte ich gegebenenfalls nichts dagegen.
> Diesen Vorteil kann ich im Moment nicht erkennen.


 


> Wenn eine Fusion von DAV und VDSF angestrebt werden sollte, dann sehe ich für unseren Dachverband zwei Aufgaben. Erstens, sollte er die Initiative in diesem Prozess ergreifen, weil ich nach wie vor der Auffassung bin, dass wir für die Zukunft des Angelns über die modernere und zukunftsorientiertere Gewässerbewirtschaftung verfügen und zweitens sollten die tatsächlichen Vorteile einer Fusion herausgearbeitet, den möglichen Nachteilen gegenübergestellt und den Mitgliedern vor zu treffenden Entscheidungen zur Diskussion gestellt werden.


 


> Dies setzt keinen Aktionismus sondern ein hohes Maß an Fleißarbeit über das normale Maß hinaus voraus und ist nicht innerhalb von wenigen Tagen oder Monaten zu erledigen.
> In diesem Sinne würde ich unserem Präsidenten Bernd Mikulin durchaus mit einem Verhandlungsmandat durch unsere Mitgliederversammlung ausstatten.



Interessant, gelle..............


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier einige Zitate aus oben verlinktem Bericht des sächsischen Verbandes (ASV 92 Großpostwitz), wo er meiner Ansicht nach heute noch recht hat - warum er seine Ansicht geändert hat, weiss ich nicht..
> 
> Interessant, gelle..............



Na, warum wohl ?

Warum ist der DMV aus dem VDSF ausgetreten?
Warum hat sich unser User Brotfisch aus dem Verbandsleben zurückgezogen?
Warum postet ein bestimmtes Mitglied, das nicht genannt werden darf, nichts mehr?
Warum hat Boardi Badra seinen Rückzug aus dem AB angekündigt?
Warum bekommen wir Infos von seiten des VDSF nur mit dem strikten Verbot, die Quelle zu nennen?

Und Thomas, stünden wir beide irgendwo in Lohn und Brot oder könnte man uns anderweitig persönliche oder berufliche Nachteile bereiten, wer weiß ob wir so offen schreiben würden.


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, warum wohl ?
> 
> Warum ist der DMV aus dem VDSF ausgetreten?
> Warum hat sich unser User Brotfisch aus dem Verbandsleben zurückgezogen?
> ...


 

Weil man als Postenträger mittlerweile z.t.Angst haben muss.

Darum ist es besser man schützt sich und seine Family und schmeißt hin,die danach kommen und übernehmen merken das früher oder später auch selbst,warum der Vorgänger freiwillig gegangen ist.

#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum hat Boardi Badra seinen Rückzug aus dem AB angekündigt?



Na ... da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt!


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Badra schrieb:


> *Defizite in der Informationsgestaltung des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen – Anhalt durch Präsident des DAV bestätigt.*
> 
> Zur Mitgliederversammlung des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen- Anhalts (LAV) am 12.11.2011 kritisierte der Vorsitzende des Kreisanglervereins Sangerhausen Gerhard Jarosz das Präsidium unter anderem wegen der aus seiner Sicht mangelnden Informationspolitik.
> 
> ...


 


.......

#h


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Weil man als Postenträger mittlerweile z.t.Angst haben muss.
> 
> Darum ist es besser man schützt sich und seine Family und schmeißt hin,die danach kommen und übernehmen merken das früher oder später auch selbst,warum der Vorgänger freiwillig gegangen ist.
> 
> #h



Zu viele Mafia-Filme gesehen?  
Geht's nicht eine Nummer kleiner?


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zu viele Mafia-Filme gesehen?
> Geht's nicht eine Nummer kleiner?


 
Wahrheit tut weh,und niemand will was davon hören.

Ja und Amen heißt das Zauberwort,und bist du nicht willig so brauch ich Gewalt.

Und ja ich weiß bei euch in Bayern ist das alles anders,brauchst mir nicht zu erzählen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und Thomas, stünden wir beide irgendwo in Lohn und Brot oder könnte man uns anderweitig persönliche oder berufliche Nachteile bereiten, wer weiß ob wir so offen schreiben würden.



Wessen Broterwerb mit dem Fischereiwesen und seinen Verbänden zu tun hat, muss sich natürlich zurückhalten. 
Ich würde z.B. mit Rücksicht auf meinen Job nichts zu Themen der Medizintechnik posten, auch wenn ich dazu eine klare Meinung habe. Aber wieviel Prozent der Angler betrifft das denn?? 
Die Masse interessiert sich einfach nicht für die Verbandspolitik, genauso wie für richtige Politik.

Einfach vergleichen: 70% der Deutschen wollen weiter Wulff als Bundespräsidenten. Ist genau so unerklärlich wie manche Position der Masse zu den Fischereiverbänden #h


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Wahrheit tut weh,und niemand will was davon hören.
> 
> Ja und Amen heißt das Zauberwort,und bist du nicht willig so brauch ich Gewalt.
> 
> Und ja ich weiß bei euch in Bayern ist das alles anders,brauchst mir nicht zu erzählen.



Du erzählst hier wichtighuerische Ammenmärchen. Nenne mir ein Besipiel, wo jemand wegen seiner Tätigkeit in Fischereiverbänden gewaltsam zu Schaden kam. So ein Schmarren!


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Du erzählst hier wichtighuerische Ammenmärchen. Nenne mir ein Besipiel, wo jemand wegen seiner Tätigkeit in Fischereiverbänden gewaltsam zu Schaden kam. So ein Schmarren!


 

Kann man hier z.t.alles nachlesen wo es zb.Vorfälle/Drohungen.....etc.gab.

Ansonsten geh ich auf deinen ..... nicht mehr ein,habe da bitte Verständnis für.




Ansonsten Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich.


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Du erzählst hier wichtighuerische Ammenmärchen. Nenne mir ein Besipiel, wo jemand wegen seiner Tätigkeit in Fischereiverbänden gewaltsam zu Schaden kam. So ein Schmarren!



dann bemühe mal tante google.
bei dir gehts wohl nach dem motto, was nicht sein darf, kann nicht sein.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Wer behauptet in Bayern würde selektive Entnahme gefördert und das  eindeutige und gegensätzlich lautende Interview mit dem  eigene Verbandspräsidenten Braun zum Thema schlicht ignoriert, was will man da erwarten?


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Ich schreibe das was mir passiert ist oder was die interne runde macht,das ist keine Hetze das sind tatsachen.

Ein beispiel:
Wenn dir lieber Wolkenkrieger von anderen in Amt stehenden gedroht wird,wir sorgen dafür das dein Unternehmen seinen Ruf bekommt usw usw.dann möchte ich sehen wie Du sowas findest.

Was das löschen hier betrifft,damit hab ich nix am Hut.

Und beispiele wie zb.BW darf man jawohl noch nennen,wenn anderseits behauptet wird Vorstände....arbeiten hart ehrlich..... für uns Angler/Mitglieder darf man wohl vergleiche bringen wie zb.BW,ja einige tun das und Kämpfen..... aber leider nur wenige. 

Und es ist nicht das Ab was hier alleine Steine legt,nein man wird z.t.Mundtot gemacht von Kollegen die für Angler und anhang kämpfen und nur das beste wollen.

Bin hier jetzt raus,wünsche auch dir frohe Weihnachten....


#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

gründler, du hast mich nicht verstanden oder?

Hier geht es um Sachsen - und zwar NUR um Sachsen - um nichts weiter sonst.

Ein wichtiger Fakt, der genügend Diskusssionsstoff ansich bietet.

Und wo landet die Diskussion innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder?


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Ne, hier gehts um Sachsen!

*L*andes*v*erband *S*ächsischer *A*ngler


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer behauptet in Bayern würde selektive Entnahme gefördert und das  eindeutige und gegensätzlich lautende Interview mit dem  eigene Verbandspräsidenten Braun zum Thema schlicht ignoriert, was will man da erwarten?



Mein Gott, jetzt sind wir wieder bei diesem Thema.

Der im Fischereigesetz festgelegte Entnahmezwang ist aufgrund des übergeordneten Tierschutzgesetzes wirkungslos. Wie so ein offensichtlich rechtswidriger Passus Eingang in ein verabschiedetes Gesetz finden kann, ist ein anderer Punkt.

Warum ist der Passus aufgenommen worden? Nicht wegen des selektiven Zurücksetzens von Beifang, sondern deswegen:
Zitat Braun:
"Sie dient damit der Abwehr des „Catch  & release“, sichert eine fischwaid- und tierschutzgerechte  Angelpraxis und hat die Billigung des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern e.  V. gefunden."

Hat die Vermeidung von vorsätzlichem C&R die Billigung durch große Teile der bayerischen Anglerschaft? Wenn mein Bekanntenkreis repräsentativ ist, ja. Genau genommen zu 100% und ich kenne hier mehr als ein Dutzend Angler.

Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage:
Warum schimpft ihr hier ständig rum, statt eine Initiative zur Normenkontrollklage gegen dieses Gesetz anzustrengen? Das dafür notwendige Geld lässt sich sicher im Rahmen einer Spendensammlung eintreiben.
Ich wäre bereit, einen Hunderter einzuwerfen.

Bessere Werbung könntet Ihr für Eure Plattform doch gar nicht machen.

Nur mal so ein Gedanke ...


----------



## ivo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

So, und da ich keinen Bock mehr auf krickfans Ablenkungen habe würde ich darum bitten, alles was nicht zum Thema gehört zu verschieben, geg. in den Müllkorb.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> Ne, hier gehts um Sachsen!
> 
> *L*andes*v*erband *S*ächsischer *A*ngler



mea culpa! Sollte keine böse Absicht sein


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Ich habe nur dein beitrag zitiert zum thema Verein paar €..orga.nicht orga.usw.

Klar haste recht das es hier schon wieder abdriftet,aber liegt es nicht daran das es ums Angeln geht und alle diese zusammenhänge uns ALLE angehen.

Wir tun alle das gleiche = Haken auswerfen Drillen und erst dann trennt sich die Spreu.

Aber wenn man für die Angler in ganz De.was tun will,müssen auch Bundesweit gleiche Regeln herschen,weil nur dadurch das jeder sein Süppchen kocht entsteht erst der ganze Krieg und die Aufreger....

Der eine darf der andere nicht,der eine zeigt Verein A an und der andere seinen Kollegen.

Wenn das Sinn ist,dann bitte......

Man kann fast alles bei googel oder wo auch immer nachlesen,man kann es glauben oder nicht.Ich weiß was mir wichtiger ist,und das ist nicht Angeln/Vorschriften/Regeln... in De.um jeden Preis mitzutragen,es gibt andere Länder da geht das besser ohne gewisse Ängste.


Und nun werd ich hier nicht mehr antworten,wünsch euch allen frohe..........


lg


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



ivo schrieb:


> So, und da ich keinen Bock mehr auf krickfans Ablenkungen habe würde ich darum bitten, alles was nicht zum Thema gehört zu verschieben, geg. in den Müllkorb.



???

Schlechten Fisch gegessen? #d


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

"deshalb ist Badra weg"
Ihr könnt ja mal unter Blauzahn schauen,
viele Grüße übrigens an den ein oder anderen#h
Ich hab das heute nachmittag schon mal geschrieben, gibts keine anderen diskussionswürdigen Punkte im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion?
Oder mit dem wertfreien Papier von meinem LAV? was als Situationsanalyse recht gut ist.
Ne , darüber nachdenken passt.... , ach was.
Tschüß A.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber wenn man für die Angler in ganz De.was tun will,müssen auch Bundesweit gleiche Regeln herschen,weil nur dadurch das jeder sein Süppchen kocht entsteht erst der ganze Krieg und die Aufreger....



Es herrschen aber nicht die gleichen Regeln in ganz Deutschland. Ich hab auch ein Problem mit diesen föderalen Strukturen, die sind aber nun mal da.
Eine Bekannte von mir darf als Lehrerin in Hessen unterrichten, aber nicht in Bayern. Wir Angler sind nur eine von vielen Gruppen, die unter diesem föderalen Unsinn leidet. Das wird sich aber so schnell nicht ändern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Dann will ich mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückkomen und zu einigen Zitaten aus dem Schreiben Stellung nehmen.


Am 01.09.2011 wurde darauf eingegangen, dass die Probleme und auch die zukünftige Lobbyarbeit statt nebeneinander lieber miteinander gelöst werden sollten. Der Angler in Bayern hat die gleichen Probleme, wie der Angler in Sachsen oder in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und er will eines: in der Zukunft noch Angeln - ohne weitere Hürden und Einschränkungen. Diese Einschränkungen wurden in den letzten Jahren immer mehr, Gewässer gehen aus „naturschutzfachlichen“ Gründen verloren, Sanierungs- und Pflegearbeiten am Gewässer werden durch unsinnige Regelungen erschwert und wir Angler werden in der Öffentlichkeit oft als Fischräuber und Kochtopfangler dargestellt, ohne dass wir die notwendige Anerkennung genießen. Hier ist es wichtig, mit einer starken Stimme zu sprechen und auf höchster Ebene mitwirken zu können, statt nur entgegen zu rudern. Mittlerweile gibt es derartig viele Sachverhalte, welche die Angelfischerei einschränken (bspw. durch die FFH- und SPA-Richtlinie; EEG – Ausbau Kleinwasserkraft etc.).

Was bitte hindert die Verbände zur Zeit, und hat sie in der Vergangenheit gehindert, gemeinsam aufzutreten? Wieso wird zwischen "nebeneinander" und "miteinander" unterschieden?
Das implemetiert stark gegensätzliche Positionen, denn sonst wäre "nebeneinander" gleichsam "miteinander". 
Existieren solche stark gegensätzliche Positionen, gehören diese vor einer Fusion ausgeräumt.
Das mehrfache Scheitern der bisherigen Fusionsverhandlungen zeigt überdeutlich, dass es wohl nicht so einfach ist, aufeinander zuzugehen. Ich lese in keinem Wort, wie man aus dem bisherigen "Gegeneinander" nun ein blitzschnelles "Miteinander" erreichen will.
Glaubt man, dass alleine der Name den Unterschied macht?

Der Angler in Bayern hat ganz andere Probleme, als der in Sachsen oder Brandenburg. Der Angler in den hochbelasteten Flüssen NRW´s steht schlichtweg vor dem Aus der Angelfischerei an sehr vielen Gewässern, in denen die Fische nicht zum unbedenklichen Verzehr geeignet sind, wenn der Verzehr als einzig zulässiger Grund zum angeln angesehen wird. Damit hat man in Bayern, MV oder Sachsen weitaus weniger Probleme.

Das Gewässer aus "Naturschutzfachlichen Gründen" verloren gehen, liegt nicht an den Naturschützern, sondern an der dilettantischen Naturschutzarbeit vieler Verbände.
Es ist in den bisherigen Fusionspapieren nicht mit einer Silbe erwähnt, wie man dieses Problem lösen will. Bezeichnend für den Dilettantismus ist auch, Anforderungen des Naturschutzes als " unsinnig" zu bezeichnen. Nicht grade die beste Basis für eine dringend notwendige Zusammenarbeit.

Sollte es zu einer Zersplitterung der Verbände kommen, so sind derzeitige Verträge, u.a. auch der Gewässerfonds und das Bestehen des DAV gefährdet.

Wie sieht denn das Bestehen des DAV nach der Übenahme aus? Es ist richtig, dass Verträge und v.a. der Gewässerpool bei Auflösung des DAV gefährdet sind.
Liebe Leute, der DAV *wird* mit der Übernahme aufgelöst.

Zudem ist es wahrscheinlich, dass der neue Verband auch in Sachsen früher oder später einen eigenen Landesverband installieren würde. Dies würde bedeuten, dass wir uns schon jetzt auf eine Konkurrenzsituation in Sachsen einstellen müssten. Gewässerneuanpachtungen oder Weiterverpachtungen würden dann einem Preisdruck unterliegen, der sich nachteilig auf die jetzigen Anglerbeiträge in unserem Verband auswirken würde (Preiskämpfe um Gewässer) und zudem würden Gewässer unserer Angler schlichtweg wegfallen.

Und heute? Gibt es keinen konkurrierenden Verband in Sachsen? Natürlich gibt es den und welche Bedeutung hat dieser? Fast keine. Es würde sich ergo nichts ändern.

Die unterschiedlichen Philosophien der beiden jetzigen Verbände sind insofern auch weiterhin durchführbar, da die Bundesverbände die Aufgaben Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Lobbyarbeit und politische Arbeit haben.

Einer der bemerkenswertesten Sätze.

Wie bitte will man "Miteinander" auftreten, wenn man unterschiedliche Philosophien verfolgt? Haargenau diese Philosophien sind das Grundelement für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Lobbyarbeit und politische Arbeit. 

3. Welche konkreten Vorteile ergeben sich aus Sicht des Vereinsmitglieds dadurch, dass VDSF und DAV gemeinsam als Groß- / Dachverband auftreten (regional, national, EU-weit)?

VDSF und DAV treten eben nicht gemeinsam auf. Das könnten sie schon seit Jahren tun, wären die Philosophien nicht derart gegensätzlich. 
Mit der Übernahme des DAV gibt es ebenfalls kein gemeinsames Auftreten, weil es schlicht nur einen gibt. Gemeinsamkeit erfordert aber mindestens zwei. 

- Verbesserung und Unterstützung der Lobbyarbeit für die Angler

Wie bitte soll das geschehen? Wenn man weiß, wie man etwas verbessern kann, warum wurde es noch nicht getan?
Was hat die beiden Dachverbände in der Vergangenheit gehindert, etwas zu tun?

- EU- und bundesweit wird eine gemeinsame Sprache gesprochen (ein Sprachrohr des Bundesverbandes)

Auch dieses gemeinsame Sprachrohr könnte schon lange existieren. In Form von gemeinsamen Ausschüssen und Gremien.

- Gebündelte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Deutschland und über die Grenzen Deutschlandshinaus (eine Strategie; ein konkretes Ziel)

Ja, uneingeschränkt Ja. Das bedingt aber eben dieses gemeinsame Ziel, eine gemeinsame Strategie. Nichts anderes fordern wir von Anfang an. Möge der neue Verband erklären, welche Angelpolitische Grundhaltung er verfolgen will. Möge er konkrete Ziele benennen und für sich selbst und seine Arbeit als Meßlatte festlegen. Macht er aber nicht.

- Erweiterung der Verträge (z.B. Gewässerfonds mit Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) zwischen den Landes- und Regionalverbänden unter einem gemeinsamen Dach

Wenn, wie immer wieder beschworen, die Landesverbände autark bleiben, welche Verbesserungen hinsichtlich der Zusammenarbeit kann es dann geben? Welche unüberbrückbaren Hindernisse gilt es zu überwinden?

- Hilfestellung der Verbände unterschiedlicher Bundesländer bei gemeinsamen Problemen

- Nutzung gemeinsamer Synergien zur Optimierung und Bündelung der Energie gegen Angelgegner

Auch hier gilt, was hat die Verbände bisher gehindert?

- Gemeinsame Stellungnahmen der Länder (alle Bundesländer abgestimmt) EINES Bundesverbandes bei angelfeindlichen Regelungen

Einmal autark, einmal gemeinsam abgestimmt. Fischereigesetze sind Ländersache, wird immer wieder betont. Der Bundesverband habe keinerlei Mitspracherecht.
Nun wird ein eben solches als Vorteil verkauft.

- Zugewinn an politischem Einfluss durch Integrierung einflussreicher Personen an der Spitze des neuen Bundesverbandes

Ja, das könnte in der Tat ein Vorteil sein. Es wäre aber interessant zu erfahren, wie man sich eine solche "Integration" vorstellt, bzw. welche Personen dafür in Frage kämen.

- Der DAV ist momentan als Verband aus finanzieller Sicht nicht in der Lage Lobbyarbeit so zu gestalten, wie DAFV es sein wird

Der DAV ist finanziell sicher wesentlich schlechter aufgestellt, als der VDSF. Dennoch hat er bisher, vor allem unter Bernd Mikulin, eine wesentlich bessere Lobbyarbeit geleistet, als der finanzkräftigere VDSF. Dazu braucht man sich nur den Internetauftritt beider Verbände zu vergleichen. 
Wie stellt man sich das nun in Zukunft vor? 

4. Was passiert praktisch wenn die Fusion scheitert?

Zunächst einmal kann eine konkrete Aussage dazu nicht getroffen werden, da diese immer von den jeweiligen Entscheidungen der jeweiligen Verbände abhängig ist. 

Das ist der Kernsatz. Der Rest ist Kaffeesatzleserei.
Ebensogut wie die unten aufgeführten worst case Szenarien, kann auch gar nichts passieren. 

Dennoch sind nachfolgende Szenarien anzunehmen:
- möglicher Austritt einiger Landesverbände (wie angekündigt)
- Derzeitiger Gewässerfonds mit anderen Landesverbänden (z.B. Brandenburg) wird möglicherweise gekündigt
- Neugründung anderer Verbände durch zersplitterte Altverbände und somit Konkurrenzsituation um die Gewässer in Sachsen
- Deutsche Anglerschaft geht geschwächt aus den Verhandlungen hervor und hat noch immer keine Lobby auf EU- und Bundesebene, die unsere Interessen dort vertritt
- Angler haben sich gegenseitig geschwächt, weil die Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit auf Jahre negativ auf die scheiternde Fusion zurückfällt
- DAV-Bundesverband zersplittert möglicherweise ; wäre sodann nicht mehr arbeitsfähig!
- Landesverbände drohen möglicherweise zu zersplittern

Ebenso können all diese Folgen auch durch eine Übernahme des DAV entstehen.


5. Wie können zwei unterschiedliche und z. T. gegensätzliche Philosophien in Bezug auf die praktische Ausübung des Angelsports (DAV und VDSF) in einem gemeinsamen Dachverband gelebt werden? 

Die Antwort ist schlicht und ergreifend: Gar nicht. Man kann nicht miteinander auftreten und gegeneinander reden. Um die Vorteile eines großen Verbandes nutzen zu können, ist eine einheitliche Philosophie zwingend notwendig.

Es wird mittelfristig (bis 2017) doch eine gemeinsame Verbandsphilosophie entwickelt werden müssen? Wann passiert dies? Bereits mit der jetzigen Abstimmung zu Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag? Dann müssten doch nicht nur allgemeine und verbandspolitische Regelungen sondern vielmehr praktische Ausführungsdetails eingebracht und zugelassen werden (z.B. Ehrenkodex, Bestand Gewässerfond, Zurücksetzen oder Verwertung von Fischen, Setzkescher, ….). Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, zuerst die gemeinsame Philosophie zu definieren und dann zu fusionieren?

Ganz genau! Es wäre nicht nur sinnvoller, sondern es ist absolut notwendig, dies zu tun. Was, wenn keine gemeinsame Philosophie gefunden wird ? Ein Haufen untereinander verkrachter Landesverbände, die in einem Dachverband organisiert sind ?

Es ist besser innerhalb eines großen Verbandes zu diskutieren, anstatt gegeneinander und über die Öffentlichkeit - zumal wir unseren Angelgegnern (autonome Tierschützer und Co.) dann wieder Auftrieb verleihen.
Diese Philosophien werden schon jetzt gelebt, da im VDSF so wie auch im DAV unterschiedliche Verbandsstrukturen mit gänzlich unterschiedlichen Obliegenheiten der jeweiligen Basisverbände vorherrschen. Eine Richtlinie über ang
elpolitische Grundsätze ist sinnvoll. Diese aufzustellen darf aber nicht die Fusionsverhandlungen und die Diskussion um Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzungsentwurf (diese sind formaljuristische Dokumente) beeinflussen. .......

Der ganze Absatz zeigt auf, wie wenig man sich unter einer gemeinsamen Philosophie, unter einem Ziel oder einer Vison vorstellt. Dabei geht es eben *nicht *um Details und Einzelaspekte. Es geht um die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung.
Diese muss erarbeitet und niedergeschrieben werden.
Vielleicht hilft es, wenn ich das als " Verfassung" bezeichne.
Ein grundlegendes Werk zur zukünftigen Zusammenarbeit unter dessen Prämissen später, nach erfolgter Fusion, die Details und Einzelheiten verabschiedet werden. 

Ausführungsbestimmungen zum Angeln
Die Ausführungsbestimmungen unterliegen dem jeweiligen Landesrecht (bei uns SächsFischG und SächsFischVO). Die Mitwirkung eines neuen Bundesverbandes auf Länderebene ist genauso wenig möglich, wie es momentan dem DAV möglich ist.

Verhält sich zu

- Gemeinsame Stellungnahmen der Länder (alle Bundesländer abgestimmt) EINES Bundesverbandes bei angelfeindlichen Regelungen

wie was? Richtig, wie Schwarz zu Weiß.


Damit soll es vorerst genug sein. Es reicht auch allemal aus, um dieses Schreiben als das zu verstehen, was es ist.
Eine simple Beruhigungspille, die einer ernsthaften Überprüfung auf Stimmigkeit nicht standhält.

Ich meine das gar nicht böse, lese daraus vielmehr Unsicherheit und Hilflosigkeit, als Arglist. Es mag auch nicht nur zur Beruhgung der Angler gedacht sein, sondern kann auch als Pfeifen im dunklen Wald interpretiert werden.



Was braucht es denn, um statt einer furchtbaren, eine fruchtbare Fusion vorzubereiten?

Es braucht schlicht und einfach ein Dutzend erwachsener und intelligenter Menschen aus beiden Verbänden, die sich zusammensetzen und eine Verfassung für den neuen Verband aufsetzen. Ein kurzes und knappes Regelwerk mit wenigen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen.

Und anhand dieser Verfassung wird die Bereitschaft der Landesverbände abgeprüft, sich diesem Regelwerk zu unterwerfen.

Dann kann man in die Verhandlungen gehen und Satzung und Verträge aushandeln. Denn nur dann hat man eine gemeinsame Basis. 

Ohne die kann man zwar fusionieren, aber niemals gemeinsam erstarken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



> Was braucht es denn, um statt einer furchtbaren, eine fruchtbare Fusion vorzubereiten?
> 
> Es braucht schlicht und einfach ein Dutzend erwachsener und intelligenter Menschen aus beiden Verbänden, die sich zusammensetzen und eine Verfassung für den neuen Verband aufsetzen. Ein kurzes und knappes Regelwerk mit wenigen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen.
> 
> ...


Unterschreib ich so...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückkomen und zu einigen Zitaten aus dem Schreiben Stellung nehmen.


 
Zu großen Teilen kann ich Ralles Statements nur unterstützen.  

Ich denke aber nach wie vor, dass man einen wichtigen Aspekt, warum der DAV sich derart dem VDSF anbiedert, seitens der DVA-Verantwortlichen verschämt bei Seite lässt.
Man findet ihn deutlich ausgedrückt auf der DAV-Webseite dargelegt:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67#4.7

Zitat:
_"4.7. Finanzen_
_Die Aufwendungen für das Verbandsleben werden objektiv immer höher, die allgemeinen finanziellen Rahmenbedingungen hingegen immer schlechter. Der Finanzbedarf des Verbandes wird allein inflationsbedingt größer, um die schon jetzt nötigen Aufgaben absichern zu können. Beitragserhöhungen sind nur mittelfristig bei entsprechender rechtzeitiger Begründung möglich und durchsetzbar. Sie sind für den DAV aber nicht das Mittel der Wahl! Daher sollte eine Arbeitsgruppe (unter Einbeziehung der Revisoren) nach Alternativen suchen, wie und wo Einsparungen machbar sind und wo zusätzliche Geldmittel beschafft werden können._

_Es gibt dazu in den nächsten Jahren keine Alternative. Momentan kann niemand sagen, dass hier alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind. Wahrscheinlich kennen wir diese Möglichkeiten nicht alle, z. B. das ganze Fördermittelarsenal in den Ländern, dem Bund und auf EU-Ebene. Hier kann auch an gemeinsame Projekte mit anderen Verbänden gedacht werden."_

Meiner Meinung nach sieht sich der DAV finanziell mittelfristig überfordert und sucht deshalb so dringend einer Fusion. 

Frage an die DAV-Insider:
Liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2011)

Bisher hatten die jedenfalls keine Probleme - ob und wie das besser werden soll, wenn die Beiträge gesenkt werden sollen, welche die Landesverbände an den Bundesverband abführen sollen, dass man da nachher finanziell besser dasteht, muss mir mal ein Finanzgenie erklären - vielleicht der einstimmig neugewählte Vize für Finanzen im VDSF, Herr Ripperger ;-))

Der muss sich da ja auskennen, sonst wäre er ja nicht einstimmig gewählt worden - auch wenn er das in seinem Landesverband augenscheinlich nicht auf die Reihe kriegt und deswegen das Präsidium nicht entlastet wurde ....

Der könnte dann auch gleich erklären, wie das mit der VDSF-GmbH alles läuft, dazu wurde ja bislang dem DAV trotz mehrfacher Anfragen auch noch keine Info erteilt..

PS:
Davon ab will weder der VDSF noch der DAV wirklich fusionieren.

Man schreibt sich gegenseitig mit Anwälten wegen Kleinigkeiten, es gibt kaum Gespräche zwischen den Präsdidenten/Präsidien, es werden geforderte Infos nicht weitergegeben/offengelegt, es besteht keinerlei Vertrauensbasis, und, und, und...

Nicht umsonst hat ja das VDSF im Frühjahr gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss die Verhandlungen ausgesetzt..

Und dass jetzt wieder verhandelt wird, hat nichts mit "fusionieren wollen" zu tun.

Sondern schlicht mit Erpressung.

Weil es in Bayern und Thüringen von den dortigen VDSF-Landesverbänden einen Beschluss gibt, aus dem VDSF auszutreten, wenn nicht 2012 eine Fusion erfolgt.

Und die Funktionäre des Landesverbandes des DAV in Brandenburg sind sogar noch ein Stück weitergegangen:
Ohne einen Beschluss zu haben oder vorher ihre Mitglieder und Angler gefragt zu haben, haben diese sich der Initiative "Pro DAFV" mit Bayern und Thüringen angeschlossen und verkündet, dass bei Scheitern der Verhandlungen eine weitere Mitgliedschaft im DAV keinen Sinn mehr mache..

Deswegen (weil ohne Beschluss und Info/Rückfrage bei den Mitgliedern) nenne ich die Funktionäre des Brandenburger Verbandes ja auch Verräter...

Und nur deswegen wird verhandelt, nicht weil man will...

Und auch da gehts letztlich - insofern  hast Du recht - nur um Kohle.

Weder dem DAV noch dem VDSF würde es natürlich gefallen, seine jeweils größten Verbände und damit deren Geld zu verlieren..

Daher soll das jetzt auch durchgeprügelt werden ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und möglichst weitgehend ohne Info/Diskussion mit Mitgliedern oder Anglern, um den Termin 2012 nicht zu gefährden und damit auf einen Austritt der genannten Verbände hinzulaufen...

Das ist ja genau das, was wir immer schreiben:
Es geht nicht um Angeln oder Angler, sondern schlicht um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten..

Und da sehen beide Präsidenten/Präsidienm gleich schlecht und unfähig aus, wie man an den ganzen Veröffentlichungen bei uns zum Fortgang der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF bei uns gerne nachlesen lesen kann..

Und da wird auch von beiden Seiten die Unwahrheit verbreitet, bis sich die Balken biegen.
Z. B. dass eine Übernahme wegen des Naturschutzstatus des VDSF zwingend wäre - verschwiegen wird dabei, dass mit der Satzungsänderung auch wieder der Naturschutzstatus überprüft werden muss und es beileibe nicht sicher ist, dass der mit der vorliegenden Satzung wieder gewährt wird (Jedermannsrecht aus Brüssel, Einbindung der Mitglieder etc.).

Der eine ist wohl sauer, weil er den Wind spürt, dass er wohl nicht mehr Präsident eines gemeinsamen Verbandes werden wird, der andere weil er  erwischt wurde, wie er die Unwahrheit veröffentlichte (Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck unter festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien und auf Augenhöhe wurde da ja versprochen)...

Alles in allem ein elendes Schauspiel unfähiger und verbohrter Funktionäre und verkrusteter Verbände, bei dem es nur ganz zuletzt um Angeln oder Angler geht.........

Und deswegen gehts auch nicht um angelpolitische Grundlinien oder die Interessen der Angler, sondern rein um die Interessen der Verbände und Funktionäre...

Und da stören Angler oder Vereine nur, wenn sie auch noch wissen wollen, wo die Reise hingehen soll und unter welchen Voraussetzungen.

Das wissen die selber in de Landes- und Bundesverbänden doch nicht und machen sich auch keine Gedanken drüber.

Dier sind ja damit beschäftigt zu verhindern, dass ihnen der Laden um die Ohren fliegt und die Angler nicht wirklich auf die Idee kommen, diese geballte Unfähigkeit und Unvernunft sturer Funktionäre in  verkrusteten Strukturen nicht mehr weiter über die zwangsweise über die Vereine abgezockte Kohle zu finanzieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zu großen Teilen kann ich Ralles Statements nur unterstützen.
> 
> Ich denke aber nach wie vor, dass man einen wichtigen Aspekt, warum der DAV sich derart dem VDSF anbiedert, seitens der DVA-Verantwortlichen verschämt bei Seite lässt.
> Man findet ihn deutlich ausgedrückt auf der DAV-Webseite dargelegt:
> ...



Das kann ein Aspekt sein. Wäre dann wie der Bauer, der alle Kühe verkauft um sich eine Neue Melkmaschine leisten zu können. 

Es läuft, ungeachtet aller Spekulationen, immer wieder auf die Frage hinaus, warum beide Verbände es nicht schaffen eine ordentliche Fusion vorzubereiten und die Angler mitzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



> warum beide Verbände es nicht schaffen eine ordentliche Fusion vorzubereiten und die Angler mitzunehmen.


Weil sies deswegen nicht mal wollen:


> Alles in allem ein elendes Schauspiel unfähiger und verbohrter Funktionäre und verkrusteter Verbände, bei dem es nur ganz zuletzt um Angeln oder Angler geht.........
> 
> Und deswegen gehts auch nicht um angelpolitische Grundlinien oder die Interessen der Angler, sondern rein um die Interessen der Verbände und Funktionäre...
> 
> ...


----------



## AWebber (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Gerade gefunden:

Der LVSA hat auf seiner Homepage eine Sachverhaltsdarstellung zur angestrebten Fusion von VDSF und DAV zum DAFV veröffentlicht.

Direktlink auf das PDF oder über die LVSA-Seite


----------



## Dunraven (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Äh das ist doch das Schreiben in dem es in diesem Thread die ganze Zeit geht, und welches am 21.12.11 schon auf Seite 1 gepostet wurde. Sprich der Thread geht doch um genau diese Sachverhaltsdarstellung, und die ist nicht neu.


----------



## AWebber (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Äh das ist doch das Schreiben in dem es in diesem Thread die ganze Zeit geht, und welches am 21.12.11 schon auf Seite 1 gepostet wurde. Sprich der Thread geht doch um genau diese Sachverhaltsdarstellung, und die ist nicht neu.


... aber nun offiziell von Seiten des Anglerverbandes veröffentlicht |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF*

Und dewegen kein bisschen richtiger. 
Sondern immer noch eine verlogene Beruhigungspille für die DAV-Angler, um sie ohne weitere Schwierigkeiten in den VDSF übernehmen zu können...


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Grad gefunden...

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/pdf/2012-01-11_Sachverhalt-Fusion.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Da gehts um Sachsen, nicht um Brandenburg wie hier....

Und diesen verharmlosenden und verschleiernden Unsinn aus Sachsen haben wir hier im Forum ja auch schon diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231478


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Könnte mir jemand mal den gravierenden Nachteil dieses Zusammenschlusses erläutern?

Sehe leider in der Gegeüberstellung der Satzungen beider Dachverbände keine wirklichen Unterschiede... Habe da wirklich nicht so'n Durchblick... #q

http://www.landesanglerverband-sach..._nach_Goettingen_zusammengefuehrt_2010-07.pdf

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: An alle Brandenburger Angler. Wichtig !!!*

Weil da die falschen Satzungen gegenüber gestellt sind.
Die, die von Anglern enworfen wurde, kam zwar beiden Dachverbänden zu, wurde aber nicht mal diskutiert.
Die ganzen Links mit allen Infos rund um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF findest Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014


----------

